# why milk won't curdle?



## cjean

My first time trying a farmer's cheese recipe. Used raw goat milk, heated to scald/pre-simmer, added the buttermilk and vinegar, stirred a few minutes.....no curds. Why? What do I do with it now??


----------



## gone-a-milkin

My recipes all say to add the vinegar BEFORE you heat it up? Hmmm...what recipe did you use? Do you mean cottage cheese? Does the recipe call for rennet? (None of my recipes say to scald/simmer). It sounds like you got that milk really hot. 

I would just leave that pot to sit undisturbed in a nice warm place and see what happens in 12 to18 hours. It may set up after all. If it doesn't then feed it to the chickens/pigs/dogs and start again.


----------



## cjean

I used this recipe:

http://americanfood.about.com/od/appetizersandsoups/r/farmercheese.htm

It was close to a couple others that I had copied to try. They both said to add the vinegar or lemon juice after heating.

What I ended up doing was reheating the milk to JUST the boiling point, adding another tablespoon of lemon juice, and it curdled right away. Turned out great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh good! I am glad it worked out. I guess it just needed more acid. Cool.


----------

